# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Ιθάκης - Βαθύ, Πίσω Αετός (Ithaki -Vathi,Piso Aetos reports)

## Leo

Μιας και δεν υπήρχε σχετικό θέμα είπα να το εγκαινιάσω εγώ με 2 φωτογραφίες απο τον Πίσω Αετό (Πισαετός). Φωτογραφίες της 28.02.10

Η αφ' υψηλού άποψη του " λιμανιού "
DSCN3578pisaetos.jpg

Η άφιξη του Ιόνιον Πέλαγος στον Πισαετό
DSCN3581pisaetos2.jpg

ακολουθεί το Επτάνησος 10 λεπτά αργότερα.
DSCN3629pisaetos3.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μια άλλη επιλογή, είναι το Βαθύ της Ιθάκης που φιλοξενείται σε ένα φανταστικής ομορφιάς κόλπο, προστατευμένο αλλά. Δεν έχει τις στοιχειώδη λιμενική υποδομή.... μερικές φωτογραφίες θα σας πείσουν.

Οι νυχτερινές φωτογραφίες και αυτές που είναι μέσα στο λιμάνι το Κελαφονιά είναι του φίλου μου frost, από προηγούμενη επίσκεψη του τον Νοέμβριο του 2009.

Γενική άποψη του λιμανιού (βασικά μικρή προέκταση στενού πεζοδρομίου)
DSCN3488vathi.jpg

Πρυμοπλαγιοδέτηση?... Από το πλοίο
P1270396vathi12.jpg
P1270398vathi13.jpg

Από την ξηρά
P1270486vathi14.jpg
P1270482vathi15.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

να εισαι καλα Leo που το ανοιξες γιατι δεν μου περασε ποτε να το ανοιξω...
τρεις φωτο της αποψης του κλειστου λιμανιου μας απο το σπιτι μου....
porto%201.jpg

η αριστερη μερια,τα  "απεναντι",οπως επικρατει να λεμε στο νησι
porto%202.jpg

και μια με την εισοδο του λιμανιου,το λημεναρχειο με τον λημενοβραχιονα του μπροστα,απο την μερια διπλα στο καικι εναι η πλατια,και απο πισω του οι ταβερνες,το δημαρχειο και η προβλητα που μας εδειξε ο LEO μεσα απο τις φωτο του και του φιλου frost 
porto%203.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

31-07-10 πρωτημου μερα στο νησι και επρεπε να την τιμησω ξενυχτοντας

και το κλασικο που κανω οταν γυρναω σπιτι το χαραμα,ειναι να αραξω στην βεραντα και να χαζεψω το λιμανι που σιγα σιγα ξυπναει...(συνηθως φτανω σπιτι μετα την αναχωριση του πλοιου)

μιας λοιπον και μαζευτηκα πριν τις 6:45 ειπα να βγαλω την αναχωρηση του κεφαλονια απο το μπαλκονι αυτη την φορα

limani.jpg

χαρισμενη σε ολους τους Επτανησιους και μη συνφορουμηστες

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιώργο! Αναμένουμε τακτική ενημέρωση τώρα τον Αύγουστο :mrgreen:
Υ.Γ.: Σχετικά με το ερώτημά σου, δε σε ξέχασα!  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιώργο! Αναμένουμε τακτική ενημέρωση τώρα τον Αύγουστο :mrgreen:
> Υ.Γ.: Σχετικά με το ερώτημά σου, δε σε ξέχασα!


 Μαρκο κι εγω θα προσπαθησω να ενημερωνω απο εδω που ειμαι οποτα εχω ιντερνετ γιατι τα λιμανια μας δεν ειναι μονο το Βαθυ και ο πισαετος,αλλα και οι φρικες και το Κιονι που αυριο θα ανεβω να βγαλω και φωτο το Βασος κ

----------


## ιθακη

10-8-10 στο Βαθυ ειχε αραξει το 68 μετρων *m/y callisto* και φημες λενε οτι εχει επιβατη τον Καρολο...

DSCN3075a.jpg

DSCN3076aa.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

7-8-10 στο Βαθυ ηταν το ομορφο ALOUETTE II 54μετρων
DSCN3058allouet.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

επεισης την ιδια μερα στο Βαθυ εμφανηστικε και ενα πολυ ιδιεταιρο σκαφος μηκους 45 μετρων,το PROMETEJ
DSCN3066pro.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

μια φωτο απο ενα πολυ ομορφο λιμανακι του νησιου μου,τις πανεμορφες Φρικες,το οποιο ειναι και ο συνδετικος μας κρικος για Λευκαδα,την ωρα που στον ντοκο ηταν αραγμενο το NIDRI STAR 1

για τους φιλους captain nionios,appia1978,pantelis2009,poliv21,trelaras,th  anasis 89 και σε οσους ξεχναω

frikes 1.jpg

αυριο θα παω να βγαλω φωτογραφια το ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ στο ιδιο λιμανι

----------


## trelaras

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tsikalos

> μια φωτο απο ενα πολυ ομορφο λιμανακι του νησιου μου,τις πανεμορφες Φρικες,το οποιο ειναι και ο συνδετικος μας κρικος για Λευκαδα,την ωρα που στον ντοκο ηταν αραγμενο το NIDRI STAR 1
> 
> για τους φιλους captain nionios,appia1978,pantelis2009,poliv21,trelaras,th  anasis 89 και σε οσους ξεχναω
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102616
> 
> αυριο θα παω να βγαλω φωτογραφια το ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ στο ιδιο λιμανι


το site στο πλάι έχει ωραίες φώτο!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε, Γιώργο! 
Πάντως, λίγο παραφορτωμένο δεν είναι;  :Wink: 




> μια φωτο απο ενα πολυ ομορφο λιμανακι του νησιου μου,τις πανεμορφες Φρικες,το οποιο ειναι και ο συνδετικος μας κρικος για Λευκαδα,την ωρα που στον ντοκο ηταν αραγμενο το NIDRI STAR 1
> 
> για τους φιλους captain nionios,appia1978,pantelis2009,poliv21,trelaras,th  anasis 89 και σε οσους ξεχναω
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102616
> 
> αυριο θα παω να βγαλω φωτογραφια το ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ στο ιδιο λιμανι

----------


## ιθακη

απο χθες ηταν αραγμενη πισω απο το Λαζαρετο,μια περιεργου σχηματος,μα και πανω απ ολα ονοματος θαλαμηγος....σημερα που κοιμηθηκε μονο 2 ωρες πηγα πρωι πρωι να την βγαλω....
το ονομα της *F 100* σημαιας ιταλιας

για τους φιλους captain nionios,appia1978,pantelis2009,poliv21,trelaras,th anasis 89 και σε οσους ξεχναω

f 100a.jpg

f-100 a.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

επεισης οπως μπαινουμε στο λιμανι στην αριστερη μερια,πρως την μαρινα με τα κοτερα,ανοιχτα ηταν αγκυροβολιμενο το αγγλικης σημαιας  ιστιοφορο *huppy thaurus*

huppy thaurus a.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Ευχαριστούμε, Γιώργο! 
> Πάντως, λίγο παραφορτωμένο δεν είναι;


 και που να δεις Μαρκο στον Ικαρο ειναι και χειροτερα τα πραματα...

----------


## ιθακη

και τωρα οπως σας προειπα,απο το 3 λιμανι μας στις Φρικες,οτι εφτασε απο Λευκαδα το *ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ* με ολο το ρεμεντζο του

εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενο στον αρχοντα των ανοιχτων τυπων σκαφων pantelis2009 οπως επεισης και στους φιλους captain nionios,appia1978,poliv21,trelaras,thanasis 89,τον cpt Leo και σε οσους ξεχναω

bassos k.jpg

basos k 1.jpg

basos k 2.jpg

basos k 3.jpg

bassos k 4.jpg

Υ.Γ τωρα ποια νομιζω πως και στον τιτλο του θεματος πρεπει να προστεθει και το εν λογο λιμανι...

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ ξανά, Γιώργο  :Very Happy: 
Πάντως από κίνηση, τουλάχιστον τώρα τον Αύγουστο, τα πάει μια χαρά!

----------


## ιθακη

Να εισαι καλα Μαρκο,και κριμα που δεν εισαι και εσυ εδω κοντα μας στην πατριδα

----------


## Thanasis89

Γεια σου Γιώργο με τις ομορφιές από το υπέροχο νησί σου... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Ειδικά στο τρίτο ποστ... Χτύπησες φλέβα !  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Το ξέρω Γιώργο, το ξέρω ...
Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να βρω λίγες ελεύθερες μέρες και να κατέβω το Σεπτέμβρη. Αρχές, τέλη, δε γνωρίζω ακόμη ...
Να σαι καλά που μας προμηθεύεις με φωτογραφίες της πατρίδας!




> Να εισαι καλα Μαρκο,και κριμα που δεν εισαι και εσυ εδω κοντα μας στην πατριδα

----------


## ιθακη

21-08-10 και συνεχιζοντας το,παραυτα,φτωχο ρεπορταζ απο την Ιθακη,και το βαθυ σιγκεκριμενα,πριν απο λιγα λεπτα μας εφτασε,για δευτερη φορα,υστερα απο ολιγοωρη σταση για μπανιο στην δευτερη παραλια διπλα απο το Φιλιατρο,ενα αγαπημενο γιοτ(οχι για την εξωτερικη του ομορφια,αλλα για τον ιδιοκτητη του)...

DSCN3144a.jpg

DSCN3146aa.jpg

DSCN3153aa.jpg

το ονομα αυτου *melina c* ,εχει το ονομα της πρωτης κορης του,αντι το ονομα της πανεμορφης,και εξαιρετηκης φωναρας,γυναικας του...με λιγα λογια αναφερομαι στο τεως , :Sad: , προεδρο μας το μεγαλο *ΝΤΕΜΙΝΙΟ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΙΔΗ*

----------


## ιθακη

κανα μισαωρο μετα το melina c στο νησι εμφανιστικε,για δευτερη συνεχωμενη χρονια,ενα πολυ εκκεντρικο (θα το ελεγα εγω) γιωτ,που περισυ μετεφερε τον ιδιοκτητη της γνωστης μαρκας ρουχων DIESEL (ρεζιλι θα γινω που δεν ξερω το ονομα του....).Δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι δικο του (μαλλον ειναι) η οχι....

και το ονομα αυτου *GUILTY*

DSCN3158a.jpg

DSCN3164a1.jpg

DSCN3169a2.jpg

----------


## knossos palace

> κανα μισαωρο μετα το melina c στο νησι εμφανιστικε,για δευτερη συνεχωμενη χρονια,ενα πολυ εκκεντρικο (θα το ελεγα εγω) γιωτ,που περισυ μετεφερε τον ιδιοκτητη της γνωστης μαρκας ρουχων DIESEL (ρεζιλι θα γινω που δεν ξερω το ονομα του....).Δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι δικο του (μαλλον ειναι) η οχι....
> 
> και το ονομα αυτου *GUILTY*
> 
> DSCN3158a.jpg
> 
> DSCN3164a1.jpg
> 
> DSCN3169a2.jpg


to onoma toy eine retzo rosso

----------


## ιθακη

> to onoma toy eine retzo rosso


ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια...και απ οσο εμαθα το πλοιο ανοικει στον κυπριο εφοπλοιστη Δακη Ιωαννου και απλα ετυχε και το ενοικιασε 2 συνεχομενα καλοκαιρια

----------


## ιθακη

22-08-10 το 62 μετρων,σημαιας  bermuda, *virginian* στο Βαθυ Ιθακης

αφιερωμενο στους φιλους trelaras,appia1978,thanasis 89,pantelis2009,renion,poliv21,vinman,trakman

DSCN3179a.jpg

DSCN3184a.jpg

DSCN3190a.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

κατα εναν πολυ περιεργο λογο,ειναι σημερα αραγμενο στο λιμανι το Κυπριακης σημαιας ρυμουλκο EDT ARGONAUT...ελπιζω να μαθω το βραδυ τι συμβαινει,και αν ειναι εδω και το πρωι να το φωτογραφησω μιας και σημερα γυρισα απο το ψαροντουφεκο οτι ειχε δυσει ο ηλιος και δεν φημηζομαι για της καλης ποιοτητας φωτογραφιες μου κατα το σουρουπο...

----------


## renion

Μια και ειμαστε στο χωρο "Ιθακη", ενα video!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynn51125RqU

----------


## ιθακη

Ζητω ταπεινα συγνωμη που θα βγω για λιγο εκτος ναυτιλιακου θεματος,και ελπιζω οι υπευθηνοι να κατανοησουν την σημασια που εχει για τα 3 κοντινα νησια του Ιονιου,τοσο την *ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ**,*οσο και την *ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ*μα πανω απ ολα αφορα την *ΙΘΑΚΗ* η παρακατω αναγγελεια....

*Βρέθηκε το ομηρικό παλάτι του Οδυσσέα!*

Μπροστά σε μία από τις μεγαλύτερες αρχαιολογικές ανακαλύψεις πιστεύουν ότι βρίσκονται Ελληνες επιστήμονες. Η αρχαιολογική σκαπάνη έφερε στο φως ευρήματα τα οποία, όπως εκτιμούν οι αρχαιολόγοι, ταιριάζουν με το ομηρικό παλάτι του Οδυσσέα!

Σύμφωνα με τον επικεφαλής της έρευνας, ομότιμο καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων Θανάση Παπαδόπουλο, το κτιριακό εύρημα που ήρθε στο φως ταιριάζει απόλυτα με τις περιγραφές στα έργα του Ομήρου. Είναι ένα μέγαρο της Μυκηναϊκής εποχής, δύο επιπέδων, τριών χώρων, με κλιμακοστάσιο λαξευμένο στον βράχο. Ηρθε στο φως την περασμένη Παρασκευή στο βόρειο τμήμα του νησιού, έπειτα από χρόνιες ανασκαφές της ομάδας αρχαιολόγων του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων. «Από το 1994 πραγματοποιούμε έρευνες, στις οποίες συμμετέχουν προπτυχιακοί και μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων.
Μετά από δεκαέξι χρόνια βρήκαμε στο σημείο Ομήρου Σχολή, κοντά στο χωριό Αγιος Αθανάσιος, ένα κτιριακό συγκρότημα δύο επιπέδων. Το κάτω επίπεδο είναι ένα ορθογώνιο, τριμερές κτίριο που μοιάζει πολύ με τα μέγαρα βασιλιάδων που έχουν βρεθεί στη Πύλο, στις Μυκήνες και στη Τίρυνθα, ενώ κάποια άλλα ευρήματα στο εσωτερικό ενισχύουν τη πεποίθησή μας πως πρόκειται για το παλάτι του Οδυσσέα», δήλωσε στην «Espresso» o κύριος Παπαδόπουλος και τόνισε πως «βέβαια, κρατάμε πάντα κάθε επιφύλαξη. Πρέπει να προχωρήσουν οι ανασκαφές για να πούμε με κάθε βεβαιότητα πως έχουμε ανακαλύψει το παλάτι, ωστόσο είμαστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο. Θα θέλαμε η πολιτεία να σταθεί δίπλα μας και να μας βοηθήσει». 


*ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΦΗ*

Οπως λέει ο κ. Παπαδόπουλος, στο εσωτερικό του κτιρίου βρέθηκαν πινακίδες σε γραμμική γραφή, αρκετά υπολείμματα μυκηναϊκής τέχνης, καθώς επίσης και μία κρήνη η οποία χρονολογείται από τον 13ο αιώνα π.Χ. και αποτελεί άλλο ένα θετικό στοιχείο που ενισχύει την πεποίθηση ότι η ομάδα του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων ανακάλυψε ό,τι προσπαθούσε τόσα χρόνια η Αρχαιολογική Σχολή της Αγγλίας. Αξίζει, δε, να σημειωθεί πως στο σημείο πραγματοποίησε εργασίες και ο Ερρίκος Σλήμαν. 

«Τα ευρήματα ήρθαν να δικαιώσουν αρκετά χρόνια σκληρής εργασίας και επίπονων προσπαθειών. Ο τόπος πάντα περίμενε να έρθουν στο φως σημαντικά ευρήματα που να δηλώνουν πως εδώ βασίλευσε ο Οδυσσέας, ωστόσο μέχρι σήμερα είχαμε ελάχιστα. Ο κύριος Παπαδόπουλος και η ομάδα του φαίνεται πως ανακάλυψαν αυτό που χρόνια προσπαθούσε να βρει στο νησί η επιστημονική κοινότητα», δήλωσε στην «Espresso» ο νομάρχης Κεφαλληνίας και Ιθάκης Διονύσης Γεωργάτος, προσθέτοντας πως: «η νομαρχία από τη μεριά της έχει χρηματοδοτήσει με 100.000 ευρώ την έρευνα για την ανασκαφή των επόμενων έξι μηνών. Το σημείο όπου βρέθηκε το μέγαρο θα αποτελέσει στο μέλλον πολύ σημαντικό αρχαιολογικό χώρο τόσο από τουριστικής όσο και από εκπαιδευτικής άποψης. Σίγουρα, η συγκεκριμένη ανακάλυψη είναι σημαντική για τον τόπο, αλλά και για ολόκληρη την ανθρωπότητα». 

Περήφανος και ενθουσιασμένος από τη σπουδαία αυτή ανακάλυψη των Ελλήνων επιστημόνων δηλώνει στην «Espresso» και ο δήμαρχος της Ιθάκης, Γιώργος Βασιλόπουλος: «Πρόκειται για μια επιτυχία που θα βοηθήσει τόσο τον τόπο όσο και τη διεθνή επιστημονική κοινότητα. Πολλά χρόνια τώρα οι αρχαιολόγοι είχαν στοιχεία πως στην Ιθάκη θα μπορούσαν να βρουν σημαντικά αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα και την περασμένη Παρασκευή δικαιώθηκαν. Ο επικεφαλής της ομάδας, κύριος Παπαδόπουλος και η συνεργάτιδά του κυρία Κοντορλή μάς ανακοίνωσαν με μεγάλη χαρά την ανακάλυψή τους. Είμαι πολύ περήφανος και ο δήμος από την πλευρά του θα κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να διευκολύνει το έργο τους».

πηγη: madata.gr

και απο κατι ποιο τηλεοπτικο

*Αρχαιολόγοι πιστεύουν ότι ανακάλυψαν το παλάτι του Οδυσσέα*

*Στη βόρεια Ιθάκη*

Σοβαρά ευρήματα υποστηρίζουν ότι έχουν ανακαλύψει οι αρχαιολόγοι στην Ιθάκη, τα οποία τους κάνουν να πιστεύουν ότι βρίσκονται μπροστά στο ομηρικό παλάτι του Οδυσσέα. 

Αρχαιολόγοι του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων συνεχίζουν εδώ και περίπου 16 χρόνια τις ανασκαφές στην περιοχή της Εξωγής Ιθάκης. 

Όπως δήλωσε στην Τηλεόραση του ΣΚΑΪ ο καθηγητής Αρχαιολογίας στο πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων, Θανάσης Παπαδόπουλος, οι ανασκαφές έφεραν στο φως ένα τριμερές κτίριο με διαστάσεις ανακτόρου, παρόμοιες με εκείνα που έχουν ανακαλυφθεί στις Μυκήνες, την Πύλο και την Τίρυνθα. 

Επιπλέον, όπως υποστηρίζει ο κ. Παπαδόπουλος, ένα ακόμα εύρημα που τους κάνει να πιστεύουν ότι έχουν ανακαλύψει το παλάτι του Οδυσσέα είναι και μία κρήνη, η οποία χρονολογείται το 13ο αιώνα π.Χ, περίοδο δηλαδή κατά την οποία έζησε ο Οδυσσέας.

πηγη: skai.gr

για να ληξη επειτελους ι διαμαχη των τριων νησιων

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο!




> 22-08-10 το 62 μετρων,σημαιας bermuda, *virginian* στο Βαθυ Ιθακης
> 
> αφιερωμενο στους φιλους trelaras,appia1978,thanasis 89,pantelis2009,renion,poliv21,vinman,trakman
> 
> DSCN3179a.jpg
> 
> DSCN3184a.jpg
> 
> DSCN3190a.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ιστορικες στιγμες για το Βαθυ σημερα....

πριν 10 περιπου χρονια οταν ημουν περιπου 15 χρονων το τελευταιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο που ερχοταν στο νησι μας ηταν το *Easy Cruise One*...

σημερα λοιπον που ξυπνησα απο ο παραθυρο μου αντικρισα αυτο....

DSCN3211a.jpg

το 118 μετρων κρουαζιεροπλοιο της *Arcalia Shipping Co. Ltd.* ,σημαιας Madeira Πορτογαλλιας, το ΑRION

και εδω μια εν πλω καθως πηγενα για το τελαυταιο μου μπανιο,μιας και αυριο το απογευμα διστυχως επιστρεφω Αθηνα...

DSCN3221a2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ιστορικό πλοίο της Jadrolinija, το πρώην Istra  :Very Happy: 
Θα ξαναέρθει στην όμορφη Ιθάκη, Γιώργο;

----------


## ιθακη

για την ωρα Μαρκο δεν νομιζω ξανα...απο ανοιξη παλι

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και επειδη εισαι μαγκας για την πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια απο το Βαθυ παρε και μια φωτογραφια εκπληξη!!! Στο Newhaven μαζι με το Επτανησος η το Δηλος δυστυχως εκεινη την εποχη και τα δυο ειχαν βαρδιολες που δεν προεξειχαν και δεν μπορω να δω ουτε το ονομα ωστε να τα ξεχωρισω!!!

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/istra_k_1966_b_4.htm

----------


## ιθακη

οι εκλπηξεις ομως δεν σταματουσαν ευτυχως μεχρι την μερα που εφυγα,ετσι μετα την ελευση του ARION,σειρα ειχε το 56m ελληνικης σημαιας  HARMONY V

εδω απο το μπαλκονι μου
harmony v. a.jpg

απο το πρατηριο βενζινης οπως βγαινουμε απο το Βαθυ
DSCN32931a2.jpg

και μια εξω απο το σπιτι του κ. Βλασσοπουλου
DSCN3282a3.jpg

αφιερωμενες στους caaptain nionio,ben bruce,trelaras,appia1978,thanasis 89,pantelis2009,renion,poliv21,vinman,trakman

----------


## ιθακη

στο καπακι αφηξη ειχε ενα πανεμορφο γιοτ 71 μετρων σημαιας νησιων καϊμαν,το UTOPIA

DSCN3254a1.jpg

DSCN3256a2.jpg

DSCN3261a3.jpg

DSCN3265a4.jpg

DSCN3298a5.jpg

ειδικα αφιερωμενες σε σενα captain nionio που σε λιγο σου εχω και μια εκπληξη στο θεμα του αγαπημενου σου,μας, πλοιου

----------


## ιθακη

> Και επειδη εισαι μαγκας για την πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια απο το Βαθυ παρε και μια φωτογραφια εκπληξη!!! Στο Newhaven μαζι με το Επτανησος η το Δηλος δυστυχως εκεινη την εποχη και τα δυο ειχαν βαρδιολες που δεν προεξειχαν και δεν μπορω να δω ουτε το ονομα ωστε να τα ξεχωρισω!!!
> 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/istra_k_1966_b_4.htm


:!:καλα Διονυση με αποκουρλανες τωρα,εχω μεινει μουτος...τοσο καιρο αυτην την φωτο δεν την ειχα βρει...

----------


## ιθακη

> Και επειδη εισαι μαγκας για την πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια απο το Βαθυ παρε και μια φωτογραφια εκπληξη!!! Στο Newhaven μαζι με το Επτανησος η το Δηλος δυστυχως εκεινη την εποχη και τα δυο ειχαν βαρδιολες που δεν προεξειχαν και δεν μπορω να δω ουτε το ονομα ωστε να τα ξεχωρισω!!!
> 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/istra_k_1966_b_4.htm


Διονυση αυτες οι 2 για σενα

καθως αποχωριζεται την παρεα του UTOPIA

DSCN3268a5.jpg

και η αναχωρηση του απο την Λουτσα

DSCN3273a3.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

με τον τιτλο αυτο μου φαινεται πως ειναι η ωρα να κλεισω το "ρεπορταζ" μου απο τα λιμανια της πατριδας μου

25-08-10 ωρα 16:00 λιμανι πισω αετου

λογο στην υπερβολικη κινηση απο Ιθακη για Αστακο το ιονιο πελαγος καθυστερησε να αναχωρησει με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε μια και οχι τοσο συχνη συναντηση με το ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ που αναγκαστηκε να περιμενει στα ανοιχτα
DSCN3302a.jpg

εδω σε slow απο τον cpt Παναγη
DSCN3305a2.jpg

εδω σε dead slow
DSCN3308a3.jpg

εδω σε stand by
DSCN3310a4.jpg

και εδω σε full αναποδα και απο τον cpt Διονυση,για να φυγει,και απο τον cpt Παναγη για να δεσει
DSCN3313a5.jpg

αφιερωμενες στους υπεροχους καπετανιους των δυο πλοιων,καθως και στους φιλους captain nionio,appia1978,trelara,thanasis89,pantelis2009, trakman,vinman,poliv21,renion

ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα ολο αυτον τον καιρο
αλλα θα επιστρεψω και παλι στις εκλογες με νεο ρεπορταζ....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραιες και ιδιαιτερες φιλε ιθακη, να σαι καλα για το ρεπορταζ απο την ομορφη Ιθακη!!!

----------


## trelaras

Σιγά που μας κούρασες φίλε Ιθάκη!ευχαριστώ πολύ κ για την αφιέρωση!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Εχω σχολιάσει και στο παρλεθόν τα ανύπαρκτα λιμάνια της ανεπανάληπτης Ιθάκης και θα το ξαναπώ άλλη μια φορά με αφορμή την ταυτόχρονη άφιξη του Ιόνιον Πέλαγος και του Κεφαλονιά. Το """" λιμάνι """"" (και ο νοών νοείτο) χωρ'αει οριακά ΕΝΑ και μόνο ένα καταπέλτη. Τώρα δυό αφίξεις μαζί την ίδια ώρα ενώ όλη μέρα ο ντόκος είναι άδειος, δεν την έχω κατάλάβει.

Από καραβολατρικής πλευράς είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέαμα, αλλά από πρακτικής πλευράς είναι μάλλον για ...... Δεν υπάρχει λιμενική υποδομή για τίποτα ούτε χώρος στάθμευσης και τα βαπόρια φύγε εσύ, έλα εσύ... Θεωρώ ότι ένα μισάωρο είναι απαραίτητο στην ώρα αφιξης να κάνουν οι άνθρωποι την δουλειά τους ανθρώπινα και χωρίς άγχος.

Για το Βαθύ που έχω ζήσει στο διήμερο με θάλασσα καθερέφτη και θάλασσα "τρελή" θα πω ότι η λιμενική υποδομή είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ για ένα τόσο όμορφο και ιστορικό Ελληνικό φιόρδ. 

Τώρα γαι το γλυκάνω θα πω στον Γιώργο ότι το να φωτογραφίσει τον Αρίωνα μέσα στο Βαθύ είναι τουλάχιστον μοναδική εμπειρία. Σε ζηλεύω που είχες τέτοια τύχη.

----------


## ιθακη

> Εχω σχολιάσει και στο παρλεθόν τα ανύπαρκτα λιμάνια της ανεπανάληπτης Ιθάκης και θα το ξαναπώ άλλη μια φορά με αφορμή την ταυτόχρονη άφιξη του Ιόνιον Πέλαγος και του Κεφαλονιά. Το """" λιμάνι """"" (και ο νοών νοείτο) χωρ'αει οριακά ΕΝΑ και μόνο ένα καταπέλτη.


καπτεν αν εχεις προσεξει οταν ηρθες αλλα και απο φωτο μου και των αλλων παιδιων,το κρφαλονια δεν μπορει να ανοιξει τον καταπελτη τον επιβατων...και που να δεις το χειμωνα με λιγο αερα που παλευουν να το κρατησουν με το bow thruster και ο καταπελτης να κουνιετε...

η προβλητα εκει εχει δυο ντοκους,που ο παλιος ειναι στα αριστερα οπως κοιταμε τα πλοια και εκει επεφτε το Αγια Μαρινα...
ο "μεγαλος" ντοκος εγινε πολυ αργοτερα οταν υπηρξεπρωτη φορα η ιδεα να πιανει εκει το μεσιμεριανο του Κεφαλονια

να πω τωρα πως απο οσα μου ειπαν το καλοκαιρι εμαθα οτι εγκρηθηκε το μπατζετ για την διαμορφωση του λιμανιου...τα σχεδια απ οσο μου ειπαν προβλεπουν ενα μεγαλο *Γ * με χωρο σταθμευσης,που το πλοιο θα δενει με πλωρα στην οστρια,μηπως και καταφερνει να διανυχτερευει εκει (εμενα παλι πληροφοριες μου λενε πως και ετσι να γινει το πλοιο παλι μεσα θα διανυχτερευει που ειναι πολυ ποιο προφυλαγμενο απο τον καιρο)
το ολο εργο ακουστηκε πως θα ξεκηνησει τον Οκτωβριο...για να δουμε




> Τώρα γαι το γλυκάνω θα πω στον Γιώργο ότι το να φωτογραφίσει τον Αρίωνα μέσα στο Βαθύ είναι τουλάχιστον μοναδική εμπειρία. Σε ζηλεύω που είχες τέτοια τύχη.


εμ τι να κανω κι εγω καπετανιε μου,μετα απο 15 περιπου χρονια επρεπε να υπαρξει ενα δυνατο come back

οι τρεις επομενες το ARION αποκλειστηκα για σενα
DSCN3223L.jpg

DSCN3225L.jpg

DSCN3232L.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> να πω τωρα πως απο οσα μου ειπαν το καλοκαιρι εμαθα οτι εγκρηθηκε το μπατζετ για την διαμορφωση του λιμανιου...τα σχεδια απ οσο μου ειπαν προβλεπουν ενα μεγαλο *Γ* με χωρο σταθμευσης,που το πλοιο θα δενει με πλωρα στην οστρια,μηπως και καταφερνει να διανυχτερευει εκει (εμενα παλι πληροφοριες μου λενε πως και ετσι να γινει το πλοιο παλι μεσα θα διανυχτερευει που ειναι πολυ ποιο προφυλαγμενο απο τον καιρο)
> το ολο εργο ακουστηκε πως θα ξεκηνησει τον Οκτωβριο...για να δουμε


για του λογου το αληθες οριστε και η αναλογη ανακοινωση

Δημοσιεύθηκε η προκήρυξη δημοπράτησης του έργου: «Λιμάνι Πισαετού» 

πηγη:www.mykefalonia.com

----------


## ithakos

28-10-2010.........8:30 το κρουαζιερόπλοιο AEGEAN ODYSSEY κοσμεί το λιμάνι στο Βαθύ της Ιθάκης.
φωτό από το μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού μου
DSC_6478a.jpg

DSC_6475a.jpg

Το πλοίο παρέμεινε στο λιμάνι για 4 ώρες περίπου.Αποβίβασε επιβάτες με λάντζες και αναχώρησε σφυρίζοντας 4 φορές.

----------


## ithakos

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το πολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο να αφήνει το νησί της Ιθάκης. Το πλοίο χαιρετά το νησί πλέοντας κοντά στο ξωκλήσι του ΑΓ.ΑΝΔΡΕΑ.
DSC_6480a.jpg

DSC_6481a.jpg

DSC_6482a.jpg

DSC_6484a.jpg

DSC_6486a.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

αυτος εισαι ρε ξαδερφε...ετσι δυνατη ανταποκρηση,γεμισε το λιμανι πλοιο (οχι που λενε οτι δεν χωραει μεγαλιτερο πλοιο απο το Κεφαλονια για να μανουβραρει)....να πουμε βεβαια οτι ειναι η δευτερη φορα που το πλοιο περναει απο το νησι,η πρωτη ηταν στις 26-08-10,μια ερα μετα την αναχωρηση μου απο το νησι,χωρις να προλαβω να το φωτογραφησω  :Mad: !!!

----------


## renion

Πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα φιλε Ιθακη!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα φιλε Ιθακη!!


οχι δικο μου φιλε μου,του ithakou

----------


## ιθακη

μετα το περας τησ πρωτης εκλογικης Κυριακης στο νησι μας,αργα το σουρουπο κατεπλευσε το 40 μ ιστιοφορο ROXANE,με σημαια valleta....

μια τραβηγμενη απο το μπαλκονι μου
DSCN3860a.jpg

DSCN3873a.jpg

συνεχεια απο τον Ithako με καλυτερη αναλυση....

----------


## ithakos

Λόγω της καθιερωμένης ετήσιας συντήρησης του ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ αντικαθιστάται από το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ...Την παρασκευή 10/12 λόγω ισχυρών βοριάδων το πλοίο έδεσε στην μαρίνα τουριστικών σκαφών του λιμανιού...Ιστορική στιγμή για το λιμάνι μας.

DSC00045a.jpg

DSC00048a.jpg

DSC00050a.jpg

DSC00053a.jpg

----------


## renion

Πω πω, που το χωρεσε το θηριο!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Λόγω της καθιερωμένης ετήσιας συντήρησης του ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ αντικαθιστάται από το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ...Την παρασκευή 10/12 λόγω ισχυρών βοριάδων το πλοίο έδεσε στην μαρίνα τουριστικών σκαφών του λιμανιού...Ιστορική στιγμή για το λιμάνι μας.
> 
> DSC00045a.jpg
> 
> DSC00048a.jpg
> 
> DSC00050a.jpg
> 
> DSC00053a.jpg


 
Ευτυχως ρε ξαδερφε που μετατεθηκες στο νησι και αποθανατιζεις τις σπανιες αυτες στιγμες...το τελευταιο πλοιο που θυμαμαι να επεσε εκει ητα το ιστορικο ΘΙΑΚΙ καπου το '94-τοτε που προεκτιναν και την πλατια αλλα και την προσπαθεια προεκτασης της προβλητας απο την μερια της καθετης που επεφτε τοτε το Θιακι,μετεπειτα το Κεφαλονια στο μεσημεριανο,και τωρα το επτανησος(το θρυλικο γνησιο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ μονο πλαγιοπρυμνοδετουσε και σπανια πρυμνοδετουσε) οπως βλεπουμε και στην φωτο του φιλου Νicholas Peppas εδω- και ειχε πιασει στο μωλο διπλα (που φαινεται στην πρωτη φωτο στον οποιο εχει πρυμνοδετιση το μπλε καταμαραν) που ριχναμε βουτιες...ασχετο Ανδρεα,βλεπω το δημαρχιακο σκαθος εχει επιστρεψει και ειναι δεμενο απο την μερια της γλυστρας!!!...




> Πω πω, που το χωρεσε το θηριο!!!!


φιλε renion οπως φανταζομαι θα ειδες και μονος σου το καλοκαιρι που μας επισκευθηκες,η μαρινα ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη και βαθια (το ξερω γιατι βουτουσα για χρονια εκει...) για να χωρεσει και μεγαλυτερα σκαφη...το μεγαλυτερο που εχει πεσει κοντα στην μαρινα ηταν το ocean monarch στις 15 Σεπτεμβριου 2009 που ειναι και 160 μετρα μηκος και 7.8 βυθησμα...

----------


## ithakos

Μία ιστορική φωτογραφία για το λιμάνι της Ιθάκης. Το ΙΟΝΙΣ το 1987 με τα σινάλα της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας.

 Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους. ithaki ,captain nionios, pantelis 2009, game maniac gr, maroulis nikos,και όσους ξεχνώ αυτή τη στιγμή.

1987 thiaki red.13.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μία ιστορική φωτογραφία για το λιμάνι της Ιθάκης. Το ΙΟΝΙΣ το 1987 με τα σινάλα της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους. ithaki ,captain nionios, pantelis 2009, game maniac gr, maroulis nikos,και όσους ξεχνώ αυτή τη στιγμή.
> 
> 1987 thiaki red.13.JPG


¨

Να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## ιθακη

> ¨
> 
> Να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.


καπτεν Νικ εμεις πρεπει να σε ευχαριστουμε για οσα εκανες για το φορουμ... :Wink: 




> Μία ιστορική φωτογραφία για το λιμάνι της Ιθάκης. Το ΙΟΝΙΣ το 1987 με τα σινάλα της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους. ithaki ,captain nionios, pantelis 2009, game maniac gr, maroulis nikos,και όσους ξεχνώ αυτή τη στιγμή.
> 
> 1987 thiaki red.13.JPG


ας βαλω κι εγω με την σειρα μια μικρη βομβιτσα με πυρινικη κεφαλη το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ

φωτογραφημενο απο το σπιτι του ithakou,σε ρεμεντσο στο Βαθυ το 1980 (εγω και ο ithakos δεν ημασταν ουτε σκεψη ακομα...)
 

αφιερωμενη στον ithakos φυσικα,στον καπτεν του φορουμ Maroulis
Nikos αλλα και στους καλους μου φιλους ellinis,roi_baudoin,appia_1978,captain_nionios,καρ ολος,naxos,thanasis89,polykas,trelaras,leo και οσους ξεχνω

----------


## ithakos

Πάμε δυναμικά................

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> καπτεν Νικ εμεις πρεπει να σε ευχαριστουμε για οσα εκανες για το φορουμ...
> 
> 
> 
> ας βαλω κι εγω με την σειρα μια μικρη βομβιτσα με πυρινικη κεφαλη το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ
> 
> φωτογραφημενο απο το σπιτι του ithakou,σε ρεμεντσο στο Βαθυ το 1980 (εγω και ο ithakos δεν ημασταν ουτε σκεψη ακομα...)
>  
> 
> ...


Να είστε καλά, μας γυρίζετε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω να είστε καλά.

----------


## ithakos

Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ του Στριντζη εν έτη 1981   στο Βαθύ Ιθάκης  Πλαγιοδετημένο στην αποβάθρα τουριστικών σήμερα....

Αφιερωμένη σε Ιθάκη,captain Nionio,Apia 1978,Pantelis2009,Maroulis Nikos,Trelaras,Vinman,GameManiac.gr,Ιοnian Star,Leo,και σε όσους φίλους ξεχνώ.

1981 ithaki A.57.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

αυτο πραγματικα ειναι ιστορικο ΝΤΟΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΟ,εχω μεινει αφωνος....ξαδερφε εγραψες

----------


## Appia_1978

Και αυτή σπανιότατη!!! Ευχαριστώ :-D

Δεν ήξερα ότι το 1981 ταξίδευε στο Ιόνιο. Ήταν προς αντικατάσταση κάποιου άλλου (δεξαμενισμός, κτλ.);

----------


## ithakos

Προς αντικατάσταση του ΙΟΝΙΣ νομίζω.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ithakos

Το SUPERFERRY2 στο λιμάνι της ιθάκης ως αντικαταστατης του ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ με το σινιάλο του ΣΤΡΙΝΤΖΗ και την ρίγα που τονίζει το πλοίο........

Αφιερωμένη σε Ιθάκη,LEO,Pantelis2009,captain Nionio,Proussos,Maroulis Nikos,Trackman,Vinman,Appia1978.Rocinante,Τrelaras  ,game maniac.gr και όλους τους φίλους του λιμανιού και του πλοίου.......


σάρωση00011.JPG

----------


## trelaras

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!
Ειλικρινά δεν το θυμόμουνα ότι το Superferry 2 είχε περάσει από τα μέρη μας!Θυμάσαι χρονολογία που είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία?

----------


## ithakos

Δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω ακριβώς αλλά σίγουρα έκανε τις μηνιαίες του ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.

----------


## ithakos

To Κεφαλλονιά ξεκουράζεται.......το Θιάκι φευγει για Αστακό.........

Ο Μεγάλος και ο μικρός κάτοικος του λιμανιού της Ιθάκης....

Αφιερωμένη στους Ιθάκη,Pantelis2009,Captain Nionios.Appia1978,Leo,Maroulis Nikos,Trelaras,Game Maniac gr,Vinman,Trackman,Proussos,Rocinante,Kefallonia και τους λάτρεις των απανταχού πλοίων των ελληνικών θαλασσών.......


1996 thiaki 95.34.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μολις για δυο καλοκαιρια μαζι, το 1995 και το 1996 μιας που μετα το περας του τελευταιο το ηρωικο Θιακι επιασε την 35ετια και αποσυρθηκε. Θυμαμαι καλοκαιρι του 1996 να ταξιδευουμε τελευταια φορα με το Θιακι σε απογευματινο δρομολογιο και την ωρα που σημαδευε το νοτιο ακρο της Ιθακης εχοντας αποπλευσει απο Αγια Ευφημια, εφευγε το Κεφαλονια απο Σαμη για Πατρα και το χαζευα απο τη δεξια μπαντα του Θιακι!!! Ανδρεα να σε καλα και παλι, υπεροχη φωτογραφια για αλλη μια φορα.

----------


## ιθακη

> Το SUPERFERRY2 στο λιμάνι της ιθάκης ως αντικαταστατης του ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ με το σινιάλο του ΣΤΡΙΝΤΖΗ και την ρίγα που τονίζει το πλοίο........
> 
> Αφιερωμένη σε Ιθάκη,LEO,Pantelis2009,captain Nionio,Proussos,Maroulis Nikos,Trackman,Vinman,Appia1978.Rocinante,Τrelaras  ,game maniac.gr και όλους τους φίλους του λιμανιού και του πλοίου.......
> 
> 
> σάρωση00011.JPG


ενα ακομα απο τα στολιδια της ακτοπλοιας,που κοσμησε την Ομηρικη Πατριδα μας...ευχαριστουμε και παλι Ανδρεα

----------


## ιθακη

> To Κεφαλλονιά ξεκουράζεται.......το Θιάκι φευγει για Αστακό.........
> 
> Ο Μεγάλος και ο μικρός κάτοικος του λιμανιού της Ιθάκης....
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους Ιθάκη,Pantelis2009,Captain Nionios.Appia1978,Leo,Maroulis Nikos,Trelaras,Game Maniac gr,Vinman,Trackman,Proussos,Rocinante,Kefallonia και τους λάτρεις των απανταχού πλοίων των ελληνικών θαλασσών.......
> 
> 
> 1996 thiaki 95.34.JPG


 
και πανω απ ολα ο βαπορας με τα παλια του-πανεμορφα συνιαλα....καλα για το μικρο ΘΡΥΛΟ του Αστακου και της Αγιας Ευθημιας οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο,οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο....Αντρεα ψαξε και κατω απο τα χαλια μηπως εχει τιποτα κρυμενο...

----------


## ithakos

To ΙΟΝΙΣ και το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ στο λιμάνι  της Ιθάκης.........

Παλιές καλές εποχές...................

Αφιερωμένη σε Ιθάκη,LEO,Pantelis2009,captain Nionio,Proussos,Maroulis Nikos,Trackman,Vinman,Appia1978.Rocinante,Ιονιαν Σταρ,Κεφαλλονιά ,Τrelaras,gamemaniac.gr και όλους τους φίλους του Naftilia.gr


21.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

αυτα και αν ειναι περασμενα μεγαλια....κοιτα ποσα πλοια μεσα στο λιμανι μας.....λιγο ακομα και θα γινομασταν Πατρα

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ πολύ! Δεν ψάχνεις και σε τίποτα συγγενείς σου λέω εγώ, μπας και βρεις ακόμα περισσότερα;  :Wink:  Ωραία πλοία τότε στα νησιά μας. Ευτυχώς έχει μείνει το Ιονίς, να μας θυμίζει τά περασμένα μεγαλεία :-D

----------


## ithakos

Λίγο λίγο θα βάλουμε πολλά.....

----------


## trelaras

¶ντε περιμένουμε:grin:!!!

----------


## ithakos

σάρωση0009.JPG

19.JPG

16.JPG

12.JPG

22.JPG


Συννέχεια στις φωτό από το λιμάνι της Ιθάκης έχουν 2 πολεμικά πλαγιοδετημένα στο ντόκο του καραβιού καθώς και κάτι σπάνιο για το λιμάνι μας έλευση κρουαζιεροπλοίου μια και συμβαίνει το πολύ 2 φορές το χρόνο.


Αφιερωμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω.........και με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι η παρέα μας ανταλλάσει απόψεις,νέα, εμπειρίες και φωτογραφίες και αξίζει να συννεχιστει για πάντα...Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους....

----------


## ιθακη

> σάρωση0009.JPG
> 
> 19.JPG
> 
> 16.JPG
> 
> 12.JPG
> 
> 22.JPG
> ...


βασικα *καποτε* βλεπαμε κρουαζιεροπλοια 2-3 φορες τον χρονο,τα τελευταια 6 χρονια δεν μας θυμοταν κανενας....(ειδικα με την αποχωρηση του EASY CRUISES ONE που ερχοταν ποιο συχνα απο το καθενα,μετα το ΟΡΦΕΥΣ,και την τελαυταια φορα που θυμαμαι ηταμ στις εκλογες του 2004 το CORINTHIAN II)παλι καλα μετα την καλοκαιρινη ανακοινωση βομβα που εσκασε ο ΑΡΙΩΝΑΣ μια φορα και το AEGEAN ODYSSEY 2 φορες....ελπιζουμε σε καλυτερες αφηξεις ξαδερφε (το queen mary 2 για παραδειγμα...)

ευχαριστουμε

----------


## ithakos

Αν γκρεμίσουμε την μπούκα του λιμανιού θα χωρέσει...........

----------


## ιθακη

Πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο , αν δεν κάνω λάθος, για φέτος στο Βαθύ Ιθάκης ήταν, ποιο άλλο, το Aegean Odyssey, στις 29-04-13

IMG_8860.JPG IMG_8879.JPG

Φωτό από το μπαλκόνι μου, και ανήκουν στον άνθρωπο που του οφείλω την ύπαρξή μου, σε αυτήν που με "κουβαλούσε" για 9 μήνες....

Ευχαριστώ ΜΑΝΑ!!!!!!! Τελικά είσαι κι εσύ καραβολάτρησα, και ας μην μου το παραδέχεσαι....  :Surprised:  

και μία ακόμη φωτό, πάλι από το μπαλκόνι μου (σημαντικότητα....) αλλά αυτή την φορά, δικιά μου...

Ithaca By Night
IMG_8861.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

Η 48 μέτρων, σημαίας νήσων cayman, θαλαμηγός 4 YOU σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας...

IMG_8868.JPG
Πάντα υπό το "βλέμμα" του άγρυπνου βασιλέα της Ιθάκης

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο , αν δεν κάνω λάθος, για φέτος στο Βαθύ Ιθάκης ήταν, ποιο άλλο, το Aegean Odyssey, στις 29-04-13
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 143431 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 143433
> 
> Φωτό από το μπαλκόνι μου, και ανήκουν στον άνθρωπο που του οφείλω την ύπαρξή μου, σε αυτήν που με "κουβαλούσε" για 9 μήνες....
> 
> Ευχαριστώ ΜΑΝΑ!!!!!!! Τελικά είσαι κι εσύ καραβολάτρησα, και ας μην μου το παραδέχεσαι....  
> 
> και μία ακόμη φωτό, πάλι από το μπαλκόνι μου (σημαντικότητα....) αλλά αυτή την φορά, δικιά μου...
> ...


Πολλες σημαντικοτητες μαζευτηκαν κυριε Γιωργο, που να 'ρθει και το Κεφαλονια!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Σήμερα, 5-08-13, μας επισκέφτηκαν στο Βαθύ δύο πολύ όμορφα ιστιοφόρα...
Το 54 μέτρων, σημαίας Αγγλίας, PARSIFAL III
DSC01552a.jpg
Και το 47 μέτρων, πάλι σημαίας Αγγλίας, ANTARA
DSC01550a.jpg

Σορρυ για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι με κινητό

----------


## ιθακη

Η κανονιοφόρος Ορμή του Π/Ν μόλις κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι του Βαθέως. Είναι η συνοδεία του Ράλλυ Ιονίου που σήμερα θα βρίσκετε στην Ιθάκη. Το ράλλυ ξεκίνησε από Πάτρα στις 5-08 και θα καταλήξει στην Πρέβεζα στις 11-08, έχωντας ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς το Μεσολόγγι, Την Σάμη και το Βαθύ.

Εδώ και το πρόγραμμα

----------


## ιθακη

Λοιπόν, εκτός των γνωστών λιμένων της Ιθάκης (Βαθύ- πίσω αετός) σε λειτουργεία μπήκε πάλι φέτος το λιμάνι των Φρικών, στην βόρειο Ιθάκη, μετά από ένα+ χρόνο.... Τότε συνέδεε την Ιθάκη με την Βασιλική Λευκάδος.... Σήμερα συνδέει την Ιθάκη με το Μεγανήσι και το Νυδρί Λευκάδος, και το πλοίο είναι το Μεγανήσι ΙΙ

Πληροφορίες στο site της εταιρείας

----------


## ιθακη

Λίγο αργοπορημένα, αλλά το internet εδώ στο νησί δεν είναι και το καλύτερο....

Στις 8-08-13 έκανε την εμφάνιση του στο νησί ένας παλιός γνώριμος, που μας είχε επισκεφτεί το καλοκαίρι του '11, το 72 μέτρων, Ελληνικής σημαίας παρακαλώ, RM Elegant
IMG_0730.JPG

και στις 18-08-13 στο νησί μας ήρθε ένας γνώριμος θαμώνας με γνωστά ονόματα της Ελληνικής show biz, η 57 μέτρων, σημαίας νήσων Cayman, υπερπολυτελής θαλαμηγός της Μαριάννας Λάτση, το πολυαγαπημένο μου Paris

1.JPG 2.JPG 4.jpg 3.JPG
Πάντα χαίρομαι να βλέπω αυτό το πλοίο, μιάς και μέσα είναι ένας πολύ καλός οικογενειακός φίλος. Επί τη ευκαιρία να πούμε πως οι διάσημοι επιβάτες του αυτή (όπως και κάθε φορά τα τελευταία χρόνια) ήταν ο Ηλίας Ψινάκης, ο Κώστα Μαρτάκης και φυσικά η οικοδέσποινα Μαριάννα Λάτση.

Υ.Γ Το century music club  όσοι έχουν έρθει εδώ θα το έχουν δεί, που έχουν φόντο στις φωτό....

----------


## ιθακη

Επειδή λοιπόν όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, τα λιμάνια της Ιθάκης δεν είναι μόνο το Βαθύ και ο Πίσω Αετός, αλλά και το λιμάνι των Φρικών που είναι εξίσου σημαντικό για τις μετακινήσεις από και προς Βόρειο Ελλάδα, πάμε να δούμε κάποια στιγμιότυπα από τον φετινό- για πρώτη φορά από Νυδρί, γιατί έχει κάνει και σκάτζες του Αριστείδη από Βασιλική όμως - προταγωνιστή του καλοκαιριού...

Μεγανήσι ΙΙ προερχόμενο από Νυδρί- Μεγανήσι στις 24-08-13
IMG_1007.JPG

και εδώ ενώ έχει καταφθάσει στο λιμάνι των Φρικών
IMG_1013.JPG IMG_1017.JPG

1)Τα δρομολόγια όπως είπα και στο θέμα του πλοίου σταματάνε σήμερα, πήγαν πάρα πολύ καλά (και μάλλον θα επαναληφθεί η σύνδεση του χρόνου)

2) Από αύριο Τρίτη 27-08-13 σύνδεση με την Λευκάδα θα υπάρχει από τον Πίσω Αετό Ιθάκης στην Βασιλική με το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος μέχρι την Δευτέρα 2-09-13

3) Από Δευτέρα 2-09-13 Το δρομολόγιο σύνδεσης με Λευκάδα θα είναι Βασιλική- Φρίκες (Ιθάκης)- Φισκάρδο (Κεφαλλονιάς), με το Κάπτεν Αριστείδης


Πέρα όμως από τους δυό-τρείς συντοπίτες και φίλους μου (captain nionios, Appia1978, ithakos) δεν βλέπω άλλους να που ενδιέφερε η φετινή κίνηση πλοίων στην Ιθάκη.

Αφιερωμένες λοιπόν οι φωτό στους captain nionios, Appia1978 και ithakos


Και εις άλλα, με υγεία.....

----------


## ithakos

Mπράβο Γιώργη!!!!!!!!!!!
Λεπτομερέστατα και ωραία!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο. Πάντα κατατοπιστικός!

----------


## ιθακη

Έφυγα από το νησί, και ήρθε κρουασιερόπλοιο μέσα, γ@μ#& την τύχη μου μέσα...

31-08-13 στο λιμάνι του Βαθέως κατέπλευσε το 88 μέτρων, σημαίας νήσων Cayman, Corinthian

και σήμερα 02-09-13 στο νησί ήταν το 110 μέτρων, σημαίας Μάλτας, ιστιοφόρο Sea Cloud 





Φωτό θα προσθέσω στο παρών ποστ μόλις γυρήσουν οι δικοί μου από το νησί και μου φέρουν τις φωτό

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

χρονια πολλα και καλες γιορτες  αφιερωμενες η παρακατω φωτο στους ιθακη και appia 1978Scan0001.jpgScan0002.jpgspiros.jpgScan0008.jpgScan0005.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Χρονια πολλα Σπυρο..... Πολυ όμορφες φωτο, για να μας θυμίζουν οτι κάποτε ερχόντουσαν περισσότερα κρουαζιερόπλοια απο τώρα. Αληθεια, στις φωτο απο τον "μύλο" βλέπω οτι δεν υπάρχει του "Σουλάτσο". Ποτέ περίπου ειναι?

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

πρεπει να ειναι  καπου στο 2001  Γιωργο  με καποια επιφυλαξη . δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος γιατι εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια που της εβγαλα . παντως ηταν απο τα ποιο μεγαλα κρουαζιεροπλοια  που εχουν μπει στο βαθυ με πολλα ντεκ

----------


## ιθακη

Κοίτα, με την αυτή καθε αυτή έννοια του "να μπεί μέσα στο λιμάνι", ναι ήταν το delphin renaissance που μας έδειξες (νυν Azamara Quest), με 181 μέτρα μήκος..... 

Μεγαλύτερο όλων που "μπήκε στο Βαθύ (για την ακρίβεια όμως έκατσε στην μπούκα, λίγο μετα το Αγιο Ανδρέα) ήταν το Europa (που είχε φωτογραφήσει ο Ithakos αλλά δεν βρήσκω το πόστ) με 198 μέτρα

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ Σπύρο  :Smile:

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Καλη χρονια και χρονια πολλα σε ολους . Καλα ταξιδια σε οσους ταξιδευουν. Ευχομαι να ειναι μια καλητερη χρονια απο το 2014 με ποιο καλα νεα
και  περισοτερα πλοια σε ολα τα νησια . Η παρακατω φωτο ειναι πριν 25 χρονια στο βαθυ,  για να συγκρινουμε την τοτε συγκοινωνια τον νησιων μας με το τωρα.
Scan0006.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Καλή χρονια Σπύρο. Υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλο τον κόσμο. Μακάρι να είναι ειναι καλύτερη χρονια στα ναυτιλιακά. Τι συγκρίνεις με το τότε? Τότε είχαμε 2-3 πλοία ταυτόχρονα....

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

καλοκαιρι 2014  το corinthian στην προβλητα του τσιριμπη
IMG_0161.jpgIMG_0161.jpgIMG_0160.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ποτέ ηρθε? Τον Αύγουστο που ήμουν κάτω δεν ειχε έρθει...

Σπυρο ποιο ηταν το πρωτο πλοίο που μπήκε στο λιμάνι μας? Η μας έκαμε ποδαρικό το Πέλαγος στον πίσω Αετό?

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Τελος σεπτεμβρη ειχε  ηρθε γιωργο, τωρα οσο αφορα το πρωτο πλοιο της χρονιας ποιο αλλο απο το ιονιο πελαγος. Το παρον και το μελλον μας

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Αρχες οκτωμβριου μια ομορφη επισκεψη στο βαθυ. 
IMG_0230.jpgIMG_0231.jpgIMG_0233.jpg

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Ομορφα γιοτ που περασαν απο το λιμανι της ιθακης
IMG_0178.jpgIMG_0265.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Το katara που ειχε έρθει τέλη Αυγούστου μήπως το πέτυχες?

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Στα  γρηγορα εβγαλα αυτες . 
Βλεπεις τον αυγουστο εμεις τρεχουμε
IMG_0348.JPGIMG_0349.jpgIMG_0350.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Εχεις δικιο, το ξέχασα αυτο.... Πάντως ειναι για θλίψη αυτη η διαφορα καλοκαιριού- χειμώνα που βλέπουμε στις καλοκαιρινές φωτο σου, και στο τωρα...

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Nαι  οντως υπαρχει μεγαλη  αντιθεση   παντως λιγο ή πολυ στα περισοτερα νησια το ιδιο συμβαινει τι να κανουμε

----------


## Nautilia News

Pita_Ithaki_2015_s.jpg
*Κοπή πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας ΕΠΛΣΚΙ στην Ιθάκη*

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Αποκομμενη η ιθακη απο το λιμανι του πισω Αετου λογω καταρευσης του επαρχειακου δρομου .
Ειδη το ιονιον πελαγος εκανε τροποποιηση δρομολογιων με προσεγγιση στο βαθυ , αγνωστο ειναι τι θα κανει 
το νησος κεφαλονια .
Παντως θα υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα  στην συνδεση με την κεφαλονια καθως το ιονιο πελαγος λογο χαμηλης ταχυτητας δεν μπορει να εξυπηρετησει.  βαθυ - σαμη  θελει  1:30 ωρα .

----------


## express adonis

σμρ το ιονιον πελαγος επιασε κ βασιλικη??

----------


## ιθακη

Σπύρο, λυπάμαι για για αυτη την άσχημη εξέλιξη για την Ιθάκη. Τωρα πρέπει να επικαλέστητε την τότε απόφαση του ΣΑΣ η οποία έλεγε "Εγκρίνεται η αλλαγή του λιμένα προσέγγισης απο Βαθύ σε Πίσω Αετό, με προϋπόθεση πως όταν δεν ειναι εφικτή η προσέγγιση στο λιμανι του Πίσω Αετού η προσέγγιση θα γίνετε στο λιμανι του Βαθέως".

Και να πω οτι δεν τα έλεγα, τα έλεγα αναθέμα με πριν 3 χρονια, οτι η που θα πέσει το λιμανι η που θα πέσει ο δρόμος. Και τελικά έπεσα μέσα....

Απο καραβολατρικης απόψεως το σημαντικό ειναι πως μάλλον γυρνάει το Κεφαλονιά στο Βαθύ....... Θελω φωτογραφίες λοιπόν Σπυροοοοο.

----------


## ιθακη

Και ναι ειναι αλήθεια, μετά απο 4 σχεδόν χρονια απο την τελευταια του προσέγγιση στο λιμανι του Βαθέως, το Κεφαλονιά ειναι και πάλι έξω απο την παράλια "Γιδακι" , το σημείο που όλοι ακούγαμε το "Λιμεναρχείο Ιθάκης το Κεφαλονιά, σε 15 λεπτά η άφιξη μας".......

ειδου
QuickMemo+_2015-02-28-00-32-23.jpg 

Σπύρο περιμένω φωτογραφίες σου να συγκινηθώ κι αλοοοοοοοο

----------


## ιθακη

Και ιδού οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες της θρυλικής επιστροφής του Κεφαλονιά στο σπίτι του (έστω και έκτακτος) 

10923260_10153148072934769_6796614013689629527_n.jpg 10941426_10153148072869769_926853586389296308_n.jpg 11025944_10153148072529769_7471091800011330960_n.jpg

Φωτο. Σταύρος Δελλαπορτας

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφες οι επιστροφες Γιωργη, ειδικα οταν ενα πλοιο εχει δωσει τα παντα...

Ξερω ποσο θα ηθελες να ησουν εκει...

----------


## ιθακη

Η δεύτερη μεγάλη επιστροφή Νιονιο. .... Εσύ ήσουν ο τυχερός της πρώτης θρυλικής. ... Εγώ ανάθεμα τα 39,5.... Θα είμαι όμως εκεί στην μεγάλη επιστροφή, και θα κάνω και αυτό που σου έχω πει....

----------


## ιθακη

Οσο κράτησε αυτη η επιστροφή του πλοίου στο Βαθύ, κράτησε.........Έτοιμος ο δρόμος στον Πίσω Αετό

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Χθεσινη προσεγγιση του ιονιου πελαγους στο βαθυ , το πλοιο εφτασε στο λιμανι κυριολεκτηκα γεματο απο σαμη εκανε (1:25 ω) και στη συνεχεια αναχωρησε  για αστακο ( 2 .ω)
Γιωργο απο το κεφαλονια  δεν μου ερχοταν να βγαλω πιστευω οτι με καταλαβαινεις,
 οσο αναφορα τον δρομο του
π αετου προχωρανε η εργασιες ( ενα μπαζωμα κανουν )  αλλα πιστευω απο αυριο θα ειναι ετοιμο .

IMG_0642.jpgIMG_0644.jpgIMG_0648.jpgIMG_0651.jpgIMG_0655.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Σπύρο σε καταλαβαίνω γι αυτό που λες. 
Άρα ο δρόμος δεν είναι έτοιμος, όπως ισχυρίζονται στο κεφαλονιτικο blog?

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Δευτερη διανυκτερευση του νησος κεφαλονια στο βαθυ χθες το βραδυ .
Παρολο που ο δρομος του π αετου δοθηκε στην κυκλοφορια χθες το μεσημερι (προχειρο μπαζωμα)    το πλοιο ηρθε  παλι στο βαθυ .
Πιθανον η εταιρια να αλλαξε την διανυκτερευση απο την σαμη  στο βαθυ  καταργοντας το βραδινο π αετος  σαμη  και αντιστροφα το πρωι κερδιζοντας αρκετα ν μιλια .
Το πλοιο εδεσε χθες στην παλια του θεση  η πλωρη προς το λαζαρετο .

----------


## ιθακη

Σα να μην πέρασε μια μέρα, που λέει ο λαός....

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Μια ειδικη μεταφορα φορτιου εγινε εχθες στο λιμανι του π Αετου .
Το οχημα που μετεφερε το φορτιο εφτανε τα 26 μετρα μηκος και 3,5 μετρα πλατος.
20150310_161554.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Tι είναι Σπύρο ξέρουμε??? Και πέρασε αυτό πάνω από το "φρέσκο" δρόμο, και δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα?

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Μαλλον ειναι συστοιχια S300   :Fat:  :Fat: χαχα . Καποια προκατ κατασκευη ειναι απο τη θεσσαλονικη , τωρα οσο αφορα τον δρομο ειχαν προβλημα οχι μονο λογο της καθιζησης  αλλα και με της στροφες καθως τα 26 μετρα δεν το χωραγε να περασει.
Τελικα σημερα εγινε μια σκατζα σε ενα αλλο επικαθημενο και περασε με κατευθυνσει τη βορειο ιθακη.

----------


## ιθακη

Σωστα, το σύνολο των φουρκετων το είχα σαν δεδομένο πρόβλημα, οπότε και το παρεληψα. .. Ακόμα και τα απλά επικάθημενα του νησιού τα βρήσκουν δύσκολα. ..

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Καλή Πρωτομαγια σε όλους.
Σημερα το Νησος Κεφαλονια ειναι στο βαθυ και οι εργασίες βαψηματος με το λογοτυπο της εταιριας συνεχίζονται .
Παντως το πλοιο αδικειται απο το ασχημο βαψιμο που του εκαναν κατ' αλλα το ειδαμε και μερα .

IMG_0349.jpgIMG_0350.jpg11193408_617885264914603_597776346383343458_n.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Καλό μήνα Σπύρο. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ανταπόκριση. Τελικά το Βαθύ και το "στρουμφάκι", είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένα.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Σημερινη αφιξη του SEA CLOUD στο βαθυ .
Ενα ομορφο ιστιοφορο στο λιμανι μας .
Το πλοιο ηρθε στις 12 πμ και αναχωρισε στις 7 μμ .

DSC02390.jpgDSC02391.jpgDSC02397.jpgDSC02403.jpgDSC02405.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Να είσαι καλά βρε Σπύρο με τις όμορφες Φώτο από την αγαπημένη πατρίδα ........
Χρόνια μας πολλά για την σημερινή επέτειο....

----------


## Appia_1978

Χρόνια πολλά Γιώργο, είσαι σίγουρος ...;  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

Για ποιο πράμα να είμαι σίγουρος?

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Σημερινη αφιξη του Αlbatros στην ιθακη .
Το πλοιο  αγκυροβολησε στον κολπο του Μπροστα Αετου οπου και θα παραμεινη μεχρι αργα το απογευμα .
Γιωργο νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κατεβεις στο θιακι  :Fat: 




DSC02415.jpgDSC02422.jpgDSC02425.jpgDSC02429.jpgDSC02423.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Σπύρο κι εγώ έτσι νομίζω. ... Έχω βαρεθεί έδα πανου. .... Και όταν κατέβω, βρες τρόπο να ξεκλεβεις καμιά ώρα από την δουλειά, να κάνουμε καμία εξόρμηση. ... Αντε εύχομαι να δούμε και άλλα 200αμετρα κρουαζιερόπλοια εφετο, για να μας κάνει να ξεχνιόμαστε από το άσχημα ζωγραφισμένο στρουμφάκι  .

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Το Tere Moana   ομορφυνε σημερα με την παρουσια του το λιμανι του  βαθεως .

DSC02433.jpgDSC02435.jpgDSC02436.jpgDSC02439.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Δεν έχουμε ρε ανάγκη το Terre Moana για να μας ομορφύνει. .... χαχαχα Το φιόρδ του Βαθέως είναι κουκλί από μόνο του....Ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση Σπυρετο

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

1993 το  Επτανησος στο λιμανι του βαθεως , ενα  υπεροχο πλοιο σε μια γραμμη που εξυπηρετουσε τα νησια μας οσο καμια αλλη .
Παλιες καλες εποχες 

Eptanisos vathi 1993.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Να είσαι καλά Σπύρο, σπάνια πόζα..... Όταν ήμασταν μικρα, κυκλοφορούσε και μια καρτ ποσταλ (τραβηγμένη κάπου πάνω από του Πίτση) που έδειχνε το Επτάνησος αραγμένο με φόντο το Βαθύ

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Ναι  Γιωργο την θυμαμαι και εγω αυτη την καρτ ποσταλ ,  νομιζω οτι καπου την εχω .

----------


## ιθακη

Βρες την, και ζήτα μου ότι θες, την ψάχνω εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Σημερινη αφιξη στην Ιθακη του Aegean Odyssey .

IMG_2745.jpgIMG_2791.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Μόνο εγώ δεν το έχω πετύχει αυτό το πλοίο στην Ιθάκη, που θα μου πάει όμως?

----------


## Appia_1978

Μα αφού δεν έρχεσαι και ποτέ στο νησί Γιώργο! Έγινες πρωτευουσιάνος βλέπεις και προτιμάς την Αθήνα ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

Διονύση, Φάνη, Μάρκο, Σπύρο και λοιποί φίλοι του Ιονίου, τροφή για σχόλια. ...Τα καλοκαιρινά  πλοία που έπιασαν Βαθύ  (γιατί χειμώνα '13 είχαμε και Ιονις και Κάλβο που δεν τα πέτυχα μεσα) από το 2010 μέχρι σημερα

sigmaupsilongammakapparhoiotasigmaeta 1_zpsrshd4zp0.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ά και μία που ξέχασα, ειδικά αφιερωμένη στον Σπύρο που τρέχει σαν τρελός αυτόν τον καιρό, και δεν προλαβαίνει να χαλαρώσει....

Αρτεμις, στις 8 Αυγούστου, στο Βαθύ Ιθάκης

ARTEMIS.jpg

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, η Παναγιά μαζί σας......

----------


## Appia_1978

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε: Από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά πάμε από το ομορφότερο στο πιο άσχημο  :Wink:  Αν και βεβαίως, λείπει όπως λες το Ιονίς που θα κέρδιζε το πρώτο βραβείο. Τον Κάλβο, θα τον έβαζα στην τρίτη θέση. To Σταρ δεν είχε πάει ποτέ Βαθύ; Μόνο Πισαετό;

----------


## ιθακη

Μόνο πίσω Αετό Πάσχα του '13. Με την ταχύτητα που έχει δεν θα έβγαζε δίπλα δρομολογια.....

Ίσως, αν αλλάξουν μηχανές που λένε, να μπει στο μέλλον

----------


## trelaras

> Διονύση, Φάνη, Μάρκο, Σπύρο και λοιποί φίλοι του Ιονίου, τροφή για σχόλια. ...Τα καλοκαιρινά  πλοία που έπιασαν Βαθύ  (γιατί χειμώνα '13 είχαμε και Ιονις και Κάλβο που δεν τα πέτυχα μεσα) από το 2010 μέχρι σημερα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168793


Εγώ Γιώργο δεν πρόκειται να σχολιάσω τιποτα! :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

> Ά και μία που ξέχασα, ειδικά αφιερωμένη στον Σπύρο που τρέχει σαν τρελός αυτόν τον καιρό, και δεν προλαβαίνει να χαλαρώσει....
> 
> Αρτεμις, στις 8 Αυγούστου, στο Βαθύ Ιθάκης
> 
> ARTEMIS.jpg
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, η Παναγιά μαζί σας......


Σε ευχαριστω Γιωργο για την φωτο και σε περιμενω να τα πουμε απο κοντα .

----------


## Ερνεστος

τρια δρομολογια απο πισαετο για σαμη σε μιση ωρα
ιονιον πελαγος
διονυσιος σολωμος
hms portland
μεγαλεια η κολπα εναντιον της ionian group :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Τι έκανε η αγγλική φρεγάτα εκεί; Και το σημαντικότερο, πού βρίσκεται τώρα;  :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

*Δεύτε εύφημήσωμεν οι πιστοί, τήν θείαν εικόνα καί άγίαν τών Καθαρών· ήτις εστίν ή δόξα, τό καύχημα τό μέγα καί τών Ίθακησίων ή προστατεύουσα*

Χρόνια πολλά στους απανταχού Ιθακισιους, σήμερα γιορτάζει η Παναγία η Καθαριωτισσα, πολιουχος και προστάτιδα της αγιοτοκου τουτης νήσου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Χρόνια πολλά!

----------


## ιθακη

20150908_190415.jpg 20150908_190422.jpg

Και 2 φώτο του λιμανιού για να είμαστε εντός θέματος

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Χρονια πολλα Γιωργο η παναγια η καθαριωτισσα εκανε το θαυμα της  !!!

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Το BERLIN σημερα στο κολπο του Αετου 



DSC02452.jpgDSC02453.jpgDSC02456.jpgDSC02461.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Και το έλεγες εσύ ότι στον Αετό είναι η καλύτερη θέση για τέτοια δουλειά. ....

Βέβαια για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, το FTI Berlin  είναι 140 μέτρα, όσο ακριβώς και το Aegean Odyssey που ουκ ολίγες φορές έχει μπει στο λιμάνι του Βαθέως. ...

Ευχαριστούμε Σπύρο για την ενημέρωση, και για την γεύση πατρίδας που μου δίνεις. ..

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Το Φιορο Ντι Λεβαντε  για πρωτη φορα στο βαθυ .
Το πλοιο ηταν ανοικτο για το κοινο με μεγαλη ανταποκριση απο τους κατοικους του νησιου . Πραγματι το Φιορο δικαιολογησε την φημη του ,  ενα υπεροχο πλοιο που δεν θες να βγεις απο μεσα . Το πλοιο θα διανυκτερυσει στο βαθυ και θα αναχωρησει στις 10  το πρωι .
Αυριο θα εχω και αρκετες φωτο .

----------


## ιθακη

Μπράβο βρε Σπύρο. Περιμένουμε το ρεπορτάζ σου.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Φωτο απο την χθεσινη αφιξη του Φιορο στην Ιθακη .
DSC_0066.jpgDSC_0105.jpg DSC_0068.jpgDSC_0071.jpgDSC_0072.jpg

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Μερικες ακομα .

DSC_0075.jpgDSC_0076.jpgDSC_0077.jpgDSC_0078.jpgDSC_0084.jpg

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Σημερα το πρωι DSC_0109.jpgDSC_0111.jpgDSC_0114.jpg

Και καποιες απο την μοντερνα γεφυρα του πλοιου . DSC_0092.jpgDSC_0099.jpg

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Σημερινη αναχωρηση του Φιορο απο το βαθυ .


DSC_0448.jpgDSC_0452.jpgDSC_0455.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Γειά σου βρε Πίπη με τα ωραία σου...... Ετοιμάσου για την δοκιμαστική προσέγγιση.... Αν τα καταφέρω, θα έρθω κι εγώ

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Αποψινη αφιξη του Α Καλβου στο βαθυ .


DSC_0532.jpgDSC_0534.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Από Πάτρα Σπύρο το ταχύπλοο πως τα πάει?

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

> Από Πάτρα Σπύρο το ταχύπλοο πως τα πάει?




Πατημενο παει Γιωργο σε καθε δρομολογιο απο πατρα .
Εχθες ειχε τρια λεωφορια και ενα ιχ λοξα  απο τον καταπελτη για να το παρει .

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Χθεσινη αφιξη του le lyrial  στο βαθυ , ενα πανεμορφο πλοιο στο νησι μας και το ποιο νεο που εχει ερθει καθως ειναι μολις δυο ετων .
Δεν εχασα την ευκαιρια λοιπον και τραβηξα οσο πιο κοντινες φωτο γινοταν.
IMG_3996.jpgIMG_4002 (1).jpgIMG_4006.jpgIMG_3998.jpg

----------

